# 7 month old pup cocked his leg on me!



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering why my lovely NewfyPoo pup Leo (7months old)
Would attempt to cock his leg on me the other day? 
(Luckily I stopped him before he started!) 
I researched a little & wondered if it was him asserting dominance over me?
He's a lovely little boy, & shows no aggression to anyone or any other dog.
He is not yet neutered (waiting until he is 1yr old)
He started cocking his leg very early, (4 months) 
He is also humping like mad all the time now! 
He is quite a handful & does demand a lot of my attention, I am trying to slowly change this so that he can be left alone for short periods whilst I'm in the house, (at the moment he whines when I go upstairs to do chores etc) 
He is very lucky as I don't have to work so I'm pretty much with him all day, every day, although most days I pop out for between 1-3 hours & he's fine if I'm not the house.
We go for walks across the fields near us or to the country park every day for approx 1-1/2 hours.
So he's getting plenty of exercise & stimulation.
Does anyone have any advice or useful tips for me, I'd really appreciate it.
Thank you for taking the time to read


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Nothing to do with dominance at all, just a natural instinct to mark things with his pee.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

just sounds like normal teenage behaviour , my pup is 6months and has just hit the teenage phase , he's just started cocking his leg at every lamppost and humping legs  

nothing to do with dominance though just hormones


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just watch him like a hawk around other people! My eldest boy progressed from peeing on me and the furniture to peeing on strangers we met in the park!LOL Needless to say he had the chop ASAP....and I imagine a Newfie cross peeing on you is much worse then a Chihuahua!


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Very normal, just marking behaviour. You may well have smelt of other animals/dogs. Some will do it purely for fun.


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies 
I assumed it was probably just teenage behaviour! 
He did cock his leg up against the Hoover too so it's not just me!
Although I will keep an eye on him around visitors or strangers in the park!
That would be so embarrassing


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Bruno has started cocking his leg around the house too. How do I stop it? Do I use that pet behave spray? Didn't want to start a new thread so used 'search' and tagged on the end.


----------



## sarah42 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine has only just started cocking his leg at 14 months old, but he is making up for lost time. Don't think there is a tree, post box, wheelie bin or lamp post within a 10 mile radius he hasnt used lol


----------

